# How to replace carpeting w/ wood flooring?



## jp4444 (Oct 20, 2002)

We bought our first MH 4 months ago, a '95 Aerbus in great shape both inside & out, except for the carpeting, which is very soiled.  We want to replace the carpeting w/ Pergo flooring, but don't know how to go about finding a contractor.  We have neither the skill nor the time to do it.  Has anyone replaced their carpeting with wood flooring?  If so, how?  We welcome your suggestions.  Thank you, Julie


----------



## C Nash (Oct 20, 2002)

How to replace carpeting w/ wood flooring?

Hi Julie,
I would check with some of the local home improvement stores like Lowes and Home Depot for Pergo flooring installers.  Some of them should be willing to perform this job. Really should not be that hard to do but, it would take some time if you are not famalier with this type work.  I have seen where this has been done on some of the rv boards so maybe someone that has did this will chip in.  Good luck


----------



## jp4444 (Oct 21, 2002)

How to replace carpeting w/ wood flooring?

Chelse -
Thanks for your prompt reply.  I posted my question in another forum and had one response -- same as yours, but she added checking with the MH manufacturer as well.  We will definitely check out Lowe's & HD for installers.  Thanks again.  Julie


----------



## ralphie (Oct 21, 2002)

How to replace carpeting w/ wood flooring?

Julie,

We had our MH flooring replaced with new carpet and some wood parquet.  Took the MH down to our local flooring guy and he said, "no problem."  When we picked it up, he told us he would give $50 to the next person who came in with a MH, to go somewhere else!  He had a lot of problems.  Moral of the story: if you really don't have the time, find someone who has done MH's before.  He had a little problem with the slideout, and mucho problems with the doghouse, although in all fairness, our choice of material may have had something to do with that.

I know how to install carpet and Pergo-type flooring.  I had neither the time nor inclination to tackle the MH.  In retrospect, I should have taken the time because I could have done a better job.  There's no reason not to use laminate flooring, and there is even some out there now that snaps together, thus eliminating the glue hassles.  If you can't find someone local with MH experience, there are a couple of advertisers in the MH and FMCA mags that do flooring, but you'll probably have to travel to their locations to get the work done.


----------



## jp4444 (Oct 21, 2002)

How to replace carpeting w/ wood flooring?

ralphie,
Interesting!  We checked with our local RV service dealer and asked the owner for referrals.  He said that the few people he knew who were carpet layers either (a) wouldn't do MHs because they're too hard to do, or (b) if they did one, they'd never do another.  The owner & his partner have done a few installations, and in his opinion they do a better job than the manufacturer.  The downside is, they're expensive.  They have also never laid wood flooring and don't want to tackle a project like that.  They're very reputable in the area, so if in the end we can't find anyone to do the wood flooring, we may get an estimate from them for carpet replacement.
I'll follow up on your suggestion to check out MH magazines.  Thanks.


----------



## Savannah (Oct 23, 2002)

How to replace carpeting w/ wood flooring?

We removed the carpet from our motorhome and replaced it with Armstrong Swiftlock flooring. Removing the carpet is not hard, just cut it away at all edges then pull it out. Does take some muscle. The big job is removing the millions of staples. Since we also removed the tile from the kitchen area the floor had to be leveled which we did using plywood. Start at the rear and work forward. We did NOT do the doghouse. I figured I could manage to vacummn that area and keep it clean with very little work. We did do the step well and it took some time as we figuered it all out. The floor is a "floating" floor so there is no glue or screws holding it. We did remove all furniture prior to laying the floor. When the furniture was put back in we did screw down what needed to be. We're full time and have two big dogs and so far the floor is doing fine. I clean it with wet or dry Swifter. Nice and speedy. I also vacummn but not often. The floor is alittle cold so we use throw rugs and that helps the dogs with traction. To give the floor a finished look we used quarter round moulding all around the edges. This project took 2 full days to just lay the floor and a day to remove the existing carpet and ready the base floor for the finished floor. We did this in our driveway prior to fulltiming but if you have an area to put a table saw and the furniture that is removed you could live inside while doing the work. The flooring box gives good directions on installation and a list of all needed items. We didn't try to cut corners and did it exactly as the directions said.


----------



## jp4444 (Oct 24, 2002)

How to replace carpeting w/ wood flooring?

Savannah -
Wow!  What great suggestions - thanks!  I checked w/ local friends who recommended excellent carpet installers - partners who've been in business for 42 & 37 years.  You might say they have just a _little _ experience - lol.  The older partner used to do motor homes, but no more - has joint problems.  The younger partner, though, wants to get into the MoHo business.  Coincidentally, we want to replace all the carpeting in our 3-story house, so have asked for the partners to come out and give us a bid on both the house and the MoHo.  We'll see what they quote and what we think of Partner #2.  If the price is right and he sounds good, we'll probably go w/ him.  If not, we may use your suggestions and do it ourselves ... and _definitely _replace the carpeting w/ wood flooring.  It sounds like we can certainly pull the carpeting, and we enjoy working together on weekends.  Also, since we live in the country on 8 acres, we have plenty of room outside to set up table saws, etc., and to store MoHo furniture in the garage.  Thanks again for all your help!  Julie


----------



## andrewuser (Jul 4, 2020)

You'd better perform the entite home remodeling and live in better conditions. The complexity of works is more profitable than to do different types of works separately. You can order home remodeling https://ikhomepros.com/home-remodeling-services/  and trust qualified workers as well as perform it by yourself. If you have enough experience, if you can repair it's even interesting to improve your own home. For inexperienced owners it's easier to pay for the complexity of works and participate only in creation the project which the contractors will be follow.


----------

